# Where to stay on Grand Cayman?



## LisaRex (Jan 28, 2013)

We're planning a couples trip for next winter.  I think we've narrowed our search to Grand Cayman because it reportedly has superior snorkeling over the second choice, which is St. Maarten.

So here are two rentals I'm considering. One is on Rum Beach.  Given the number of rentals near here, I assume that there are restaurants, etc nearby. The other one is on Gun Bay, on the north coast, and the protected cove it's on looks like it could offer up great snorkeling. However, I'm afraid that it's going to be too  secluded and too far away from restaurants, etc.  We will cook many meals in, but want to get out a few nights.  

I've tried to Google Earth the locations to see if I can get a feel for the immediate areas, but no luck.   Having never been to GC, I have no idea how long it would take to drive to a restaurant or areas of interest.

http://www.vrbo.com/170187
http://www.vrbo.com/915004ha

Any advice you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jan 28, 2013)

Not sure about the locations you mentioned, but we stayed at the Grand Caymanian and loved it.  Check out my review in the Market Place.


----------



## siesta (Jan 28, 2013)

I know its not a timeshare, but the Ritz Carlton there is spectacular. I think nicer than your average Ritz.  Im not crazy about the TS selection available on Grand Cayman. 

Edit to add: Morrits Grand looks nice for TS, but is not conveniently located IMO.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 28, 2013)

Morritts and The Reef have a protected and shallow area which works pretty well for snorkeling. Don't know if you've considered either of them.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 29, 2013)

Htoo0 said:


> Morritts and The Reef have a protected and shallow area which works pretty well for snorkeling. Don't know if you've considered either of them.



I'm actually not even considering at TS because of the size of our party - 4-5 couples.  We're looking to rent a house. 

Both look very nice, but having never been to GC, I don't have any perspective on where the action is, and how far it is to drive from, say, North Coast to Rum Bay.


----------



## siesta (Jan 29, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> I'm actually not even considering at TS because of the size of our party - 4-5 couples.  We're looking to rent a house.
> 
> Both look very nice, but having never been to GC, I don't have any perspective on where the action is, and how far it is to drive from, say, North Coast to Rum Bay.


ideally you'd like to be on or close to seven mile beach


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Jan 29, 2013)

First, I would highly recommend Grand Cayman over St. Maarten, especially for snorkeling. We did not find a single beach on St. Maarten that could compare to those on GC.

Both of the listings you posted are far from most of the restaurants/supermarkets/nightlife on the island, which are on the West Coast by 7 Mile Beach. Rum Point is actually a beautiful location for swimming/snorkeling/relaxing with a very scenic beach with calm water, as it is at the tip of the bay. The only problem is its about a 45 min. - 1 hour drive from Georgetown/7 Mile Beach, unless you charter a boat to go across the bay. If you look on a map of GC, there is a large bay on the western portion of the island. The strip of land to the West is primarily the tourist area, as Georgetown, the capital, is at the bottom left of the island and 7 Mile Beach runs just north of Georgetown. Most of the hotels and timeshares are on the West Coast, as Morritt's and the Reef are I believe the only two timeshares on the East Coast. It looks like the first listing is along the north coast, east of Rum Point, where the beach may be a little rougher. Not sure if its walking distance to Rum Point, but it would be a less than 5 minute drive from that house to Rum Point.  

The other listing appears to be further east on the road between Rum Point and Morritt's. While I'm not familiar with that specific location, generally the beaches on that side of the island are rockier with rougher waves. There are coves like near Morritt's where you can swim/snorkel in calmer water, but swimming areas are much smaller than those on the other side of the island.


----------



## amanda14 (Jan 29, 2013)

Totally second the Ritz suggestion.  If you have the means, do the club level.  I have been to the Cayman's several times and the Ritz is the best and right on 7 mile beach.  I have explored the island several times and when you are the Ritz, there is no reason to leave.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 29, 2013)

amanda14 said:


> Totally second the Ritz suggestion.  If you have the means, do the club level.  I have been to the Cayman's several times and the Ritz is the best and right on 7 mile beach.  I have explored the island several times and when you are the Ritz, there is no reason to leave.



I'm fine with renting a house and inviting couples along.  I'm not fine with renting rooms at the Ritz for 4-5 couples.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 29, 2013)

Pappy Mentos said:


> Both of the listings you posted are far from most of the restaurants/supermarkets/nightlife on the island, which are on the West Coast by 7 Mile Beach. Rum Point is actually a beautiful location for swimming/snorkeling/relaxing with a very scenic beach with calm water, as it is at the tip of the bay. The only problem is its about a 45 min. - 1 hour drive from Georgetown/7 Mile Beach, unless you charter a boat to go across the bay.



Thank you. This is exactly the information I was hoping to glean from people who've been to GC.  I'll target 7 Mile Beach.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with the 7-Mile Beach recommendation.  We were there the first time we visited (aside from a cruise stop several years earlier), and just had a blast.  Several years later we stayed on the East end at Morrits Grand, which is a great resort, but we still prefer the 7-Mile Beach area.


----------



## mecllap (Jan 30, 2013)

Both of those gorgeous homes give you access to good snorkeling, but limited access to restaurants.  You'd need to drive and the selection is very limited near those areas (a couple more near Rum Bay).  Check out South Sound, West Bay, North Sound as well as 7 Mile Beach areas for houses and large condos.  You might find some useful info on the tripadvisor Grand Cayman forum.  Are you renting two vehicles or a large van?  As long as you have transport, you can stay pretty much anywhere.  The furthest points are maybe an hour apart.  Just understand roundabouts and driving on the left.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll check out those areas.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## emelvee (Jan 31, 2013)

We love Grand Cayman. I haven't traveled around the world, but Rum Point is probably my favorite place on Earth so far. We're buying a timeshare on the East End.


----------



## dbmarch (Jan 31, 2013)

We like 7 mile beach the best.  It has the most restaurants/bars/shops.   It takes > 30 min to get to east side or rum point as it is not very direct.  East side is less busy.   Rum point can be fun but there are fewer places to eat/go.    If you use google maps, you can see pictures people have taken from each of the areas.


----------



## tombo (Jan 31, 2013)

Pappy Mentos said:


> First, I would highly recommend Grand Cayman over St. Maarten, especially for snorkeling. We did not find a single beach on St. Maarten that could compare to those on GC.



I love to snorkel. I bring my wife's and my mask, fins, snorkle in a mesh back pack as one of my carry ons so they don't get damaged by airline baggage handlers. I found some great snorkeling spots in both Aruba and St Maarten using maps and by searching the web. I was thrilled to read that you like the snorkelling at Grand Caymen better than St Maarten because I have booked an exchange to Morrits Grand next spring. Where are the best snorkelling areas on Grand Caymen? Is the snorkelling pretty good at Morritts? I will have a car and will drive to snorkle. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## mecllap (Feb 1, 2013)

tombo:  go to tripadvisor, or google Testudos snorkel guide and get lots of info about snorkeling GC -- great reference.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Feb 2, 2013)

tombo said:


> I love to snorkel. I bring my wife's and my mask, fins, snorkle in a mesh back pack as one of my carry ons so they don't get damaged by airline baggage handlers. I found some great snorkeling spots in both Aruba and St Maarten using maps and by searching the web. I was thrilled to read that you like the snorkelling at Grand Caymen better than St Maarten because I have booked an exchange to Morrits Grand next spring. Where are the best snorkelling areas on Grand Caymen? Is the snorkelling pretty good at Morritts? I will have a car and will drive to snorkle. Any tips are appreciated.



Check out these sites:
http://caymanactivityguide.com/Snorkeling.htm
http://www.grand-cayman-wanderer.com/grand-cayman-snorkeling.html

If your a more experienced snorkeler, you also may want to check out the Kittywake. It was sunk in 2011 just off of 7 Mile Beach. Here's the site:
http://www.kittiwakecayman.com/

As we have stayed near 7 Mile Beach, we're not familiar with Morritt's which is on the East End. However, on our last stay, we stayed at Coral Sands, a timeshare at the foot of 7 Mile Beach just above Georgetown. Most of the guests there were avid divers and snorkelers. They told us that you can snorkel from the beach at every resort as a reef surrounds the island, so there are many fish to see just a hundred or so feet from the shoreline.

Oddly enough, they also told us some of the best snorkeling and diving was right outside Coral Sands. Apparently, Hurricane Ivan washed away a great deal of sand from 7 Mile Beach in 2004. As a result, the lower part near Georgetown is very rocky, save for small beach areas that were rebuilt by the resorts. As a result, everything below the water line is rocky and there are many fish to be found. We would stand on the dock next to the beach in the morning and look down to see schools of blue and yellow fish swimming around. They also told us that for more experienced snorkelers, you could swim out about 100 yards to the reef, which was apparently a very popular spot for divers also. Throughout our week we saw many boats from the cruise ships anchor there with their customers.

For less experienced snorkelers, we recommend Rum Point. The water is very calm and it's not deep, sort of like Aruba's Baby Beach. As the water in GC was the clearest we have found in the Caribbean, I think you'll be very pleased with the snorkeling options.


----------



## tombo (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the links and tips. I am more excited than ever about our trip to Grand Caymen next year. I can swim 100 yards to snorkle but my wife is not as experienced and would never venture that far. Rum point sounds ideal for both of us and will be on top of the list. 

I hope there is snorkelling at Morritts Grand. I can snorkle for hours, but my wife likes short stints snorkelling combined with long relaxing periods on the beach. Is there a public beach, parking, and rental chairs at Coral Sands where she could relax while I snorkle farther from shore than she would like to go?


----------



## dbmarch (Feb 2, 2013)

If you search youtube, you can find videos of snorkeling around Morritts.    On 7 mile beach, Marriott has reef balls installed which have a lot of life.


----------



## stout1 (Feb 2, 2013)

*snorling at the Morritt's  Grand and Tortuga*

I am an owner at the Morritts Seaside which is part of the Morritts Tortuga. The Morritts Grand and Morritts Tortuga are at the same location and everyone shares the facilities. The beach is just great and I enjoy snorkling there every trip. Because  the Morritts property is protected by a barrier reef the waves are very minimal. There are fish everywhere and lots of corals and small sponges. Under the wharf the fish are packed in and you will find all kinds of different fish of all colors and sizes.  I once saw a stingray there under the wharf and a old baracuda has been seen many times as well as a lobster hiding in a hole.  The water is not very deep and because of the lack of waves you will find it very enjoyable.  The have rental facility for mask and fins etc right on the beach.  There are many places with much better corals and sponges but if you are staying there it is a good place to start out.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Feb 2, 2013)

tombo said:


> Thanks for the links and tips. I am more excited than ever about our trip to Grand Caymen next year. I can swim 100 yards to snorkle but my wife is not as experienced and would never venture that far. Rum point sounds ideal for both of us and will be on top of the list.
> 
> I hope there is snorkelling at Morritts Grand. I can snorkle for hours, but my wife likes short stints snorkelling combined with long relaxing periods on the beach. Is there a public beach, parking, and rental chairs at Coral Sands where she could relax while I snorkle farther from shore than she would like to go?



I think your wife will like Rum Point. Check out this You Tube video someone posted a few years back:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZJRE-Lu2dc

Rum Point is about a 15 minute drive from Morritt's. There is plenty of parking, a snack shop, lounge chairs and rentals for water activities, which take place far enough away to allow you to lounge in peace.

As for Coral Sands, its only a very small 14 room resort, so there is no extra public parking at the resort, as the few spaces for guests are in a small lot next to the building under the second floor units. It's in a very strange location, bordered by a cemetery on one side and commercial docks on the other, which is likely why most of the guests/owners are avid divers/snorkelers, as it is not Marriott-type resort. As it's on the edge of Georgetown, its an an "urban" setting similar to Oranjestead in Aruba or Philipsburg in St. Maarten, with the cruise terminal a short distance away. 
For that reason, I don't recall any areas where you could park, snorkel and relax on the beach.

If you are going to 7 Mile Beach, it's about a 45+ minute drive from Morritt's , so pack a cooler and bring towels. As you leave Georgetown, passing Coral Sands, the road hugs 7 Mile Beach. If I recall correctly, you will pass a number of condos, shops, and resorts like Plantation Village before you get to the Marriott. It is around that area where the rockier shoreline ends and the sandier part of 7 Mile Beach begins. You should definitely go further up to the Ritz Carlton, where the beach is at its best. Picture Eagle Beach in Aruba only longer.  

Further up past the Ritz is Governor's Beach, which has public parking. No lounge chairs, but a very nice beach where your wife can relax while you swim out to snorkel.  Up further is Cemetery Beach and then West Bay, mentioned on the links I provided earlier.

One other thing you should also do on GC is Stingray City. Your resort should be able to book an excursion for you. If you look on a map of GC, Stingray City is at the mouth of the bay. It is about a 20-25 minute boat ride from shore, either Rum Point or West Bay. When you arrive, you get out of the boat and stand on a giant sandbar where dozens of stingrays will be swimming around you. It is absolutely amazing to look up and see the shoreline in the far distance and realize you are literraly standing in the middle of the ocean. Most excursions will let you feed the sting rays, give you a sting ray massage or back rub, and a sting ray kiss.


----------



## LouiseG (Feb 3, 2013)

tombo said:


> Thanks for the links and tips. I am more excited than ever about our trip to Grand Caymen next year. I can swim 100 yards to snorkle but my wife is not as experienced and would never venture that far. Rum point sounds ideal for both of us and will be on top of the list.
> 
> I hope there is snorkelling at Morritts Grand. I can snorkle for hours, but my wife likes short stints snorkelling combined with long relaxing periods on the beach. Is there a public beach, parking, and rental chairs at Coral Sands where she could relax while I snorkle farther from shore than she would like to go?



You'll enjoy the snorkeling around and underneath the dock at Morritt's.  We've owned there for 20 yrs and have always found good snorkeling there.


----------



## tombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Great advice and tips. Thanks everyone. 

2 more quick questions. Is the Turtle Farm worth a half a day or more of my week (and worth admission prices), and how much does it cost to rent snorkle equipment? We own snorkle equipment which is better than most rental companies offer, but it is something that is a pain to bring on the plane. I will probably snorkle every day so I am curious about how much it costs to rent snorkle equipment by the week.Thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## siesta (Feb 4, 2013)

tombo said:


> Great advice and tips. Thanks everyone.
> 
> 2 more quick questions. Is the Turtle Farm worth a half a day or more of my week (and worth admission prices), and how much does it cost to rent snorkle equipment? We own snorkle equipment which is better than most rental companies offer, but it is something that is a pain to bring on the plane. I will probably snorkle every day so I am curious about how much it costs to rent snorkle equipment by the week.Thanks for the help and advice.


 you'll likely rent from red sail sports which is centered at morritts, I dont remember the prices, but I want to say its $5 for mask, and they also rent vest, fins as well if needed. You can shoot them an email to inquire


----------



## dbmarch (Feb 4, 2013)

We take 1 carry on filled with snorkel /scuba equipment.  If you think you are going to want do go often, the mask & snorkels do not take much room in your luggage (the fins are bulky). 

The turtle farm is a fun experience and good to do at least once.  Your admission helps contribute to the care of the turtles.    You can handle some of the turtles, there is lagoon you can snorkel in and public feedings.    We only spent a few hours there though so if you are staying on the east side, plan on doing sight seeing as well  ( Hell, dolphins , hang out in Georgetown, etc).  But if your week is getting too busy, skip it.  Make sure you get to Stingray city.


----------



## tombo (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I will snorkle every day so I will carry my own equipment. Turtle farm sounds great. 

My wife and myself try to compromise on vacation to keep a fair balance between sightseeing 12 or more hours a day (me) or spending every day relaxing on the beach and enjoying the resort (my wife). When I vacation my way we are on the go from when we get up until we go to bed.  My wife says she needs a vacation from our vacation when we get home. When we do a vacation like my wife wants I go stir crazy thinking of all the sights i am missing. My goal is to explore the whole island in 5 days (or less) while setting at least 2 days aside to relax on the beach and do nothing.  If momma ain't happy, nobody's happy lol.


----------



## dbmarch (Feb 6, 2013)

When I go to Cayman I will scuba in the mornings of most days but its over by 1.  Afterwards we have lunch and relax for the rest of the day (or what ever she wants).        She can come on the boat (she doesnt scuba) or she can stay back or hang in Georgetown.


Other things to see:  St Pedros, Lighthouse, Botanical Gardens.    You can seem most things on the island in 2-3 days.  

Also - in the evening you can book an evening sail trip with  red sail.


----------



## TravelMamma (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips and info.  I am going in April, so I have been following this discussion.


----------



## emelvee (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm jealous...we likely won't be back to Grand Cayman until summer 2014.


----------



## tombo (Feb 6, 2013)

dbmarch said:


> When I go to Cayman I will scuba in the mornings of most days but its over by 1.  Afterwards we have lunch and relax for the rest of the day (or what ever she wants).        She can come on the boat (she doesnt scuba) or she can stay back or hang in Georgetown.
> 
> 
> Other things to see:  St Pedros, Lighthouse, Botanical Gardens.    You can seem most things on the island in 2-3 days.
> ...



Do they have any beginner scuba trips? I did beginner dives in Hawaii and in the Bahamas. I spent about an hour in a pool and then went on a dive no deeper than 25 feet. I am not certified in scuba but I do love it and would be thrilled to do a non certified dive.


----------



## dbmarch (Feb 7, 2013)

You can take a a discover scuba.  I did this with my kids.  Basically you spend a few hours being taught and going in a pool.  Then they take you for a shore dive.  For the duration of your trip you can take the 2nd dive on boat trips.  The 2nd dive is shallower (~40ft) dive.  This is more money per dive but you dont have to be certified.  ( I have done this with Don Foster but others offer this).

Or you can do the PADI course online and take your open water dives (4 of them) there for ~ $300.    

I dive with Don Foster on the west side (which is where I primarily dive) and Ocean Frontiers on the East side.    Don Fosters will take the folks staying on the island out separate from the cruise ship passengers. We generally go out with 2-8 people.   

There are other good outfits.  Cayman is all about the water


----------



## tombo (Feb 7, 2013)

dbmarch said:


> Or you can do the PADI course online and take your open water dives (4 of them) there for ~ $300.



I am considering getting certified before I go. There is a dive shop on the Mississippi course that offers PADI certification courses. 

 If I wait until Grand Cayman does the $300 gets me totally certified if I have completed the on line course? Also does the $300 include tanks, mask, fins, wet suit, etc?

I am seriously considering getting certified because as much as I like snorkelling, I like SCUBA better. The discover courses waste half a day in the pool and class room doing lessons I have done on previous beginner dives. If i was certified i could dive anywhere I travel.


----------



## LouiseG (Feb 13, 2013)

tombo said:


> I am considering getting certified before I go. There is a dive shop on the Mississippi course that offers PADI certification courses.
> 
> If I wait until Grand Cayman does the $300 gets me totally certified if I have completed the on line course? Also does the $300 include tanks, mask, fins, wet suit, etc?
> 
> I am seriously considering getting certified because as much as I like snorkelling, I like SCUBA better. The discover courses waste half a day in the pool and class room doing lessons I have done on previous beginner dives. If i was certified i could dive anywhere I travel.



I would contact Ocean Frontiers and ask them any questions you might have about certification.  We own at Morritts and always use OF for our water activities.  The people at Red Sail at Morritts are nice, but in general Red Sail is not the nicest outfit on island.  And definitely carry your own snorkel gear.  Another place to check out snorkeling in Georgetown is at Eden Rock.  We haven't been on island for 2 yrs. so I'm thinking the reef in that area should be well recovered by now.  Just google GC and snorkeling. You'll find tons of sites to choose from.  Have fun!


----------

